# Dolphin Crazy!!!



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just thought i would give you guys a taste of the east cost fishing, havent had much time to fish because of school but had a free weekend, but a friend of mine invited me to go out of Savannah with them to the Gulf stream this past Thursday to fish on a major temperature break that was supposed to be about 80 miles out. We loaded the boat in the water at 3:30 am and hit the break just as you could start to see. The first rod was in the rod holder for all of 10 seconds while we were rigging the second rod and BAM! fish on! From there on we never had more than a 10 minute delay on getting either a knock down or hook up! We ended up catching our limit of 10 fish per person by 11:30 am! Needless to say this was probably one of the best days of fishing i have ever had! It was a little rough heading out but layed down to a small swell by day light.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Saturday we headed out to the snapper banks to bottom bump and just have a relaxing day. We ended up with a pretty decent mixed bag. So all in all it was a really nice weekend get away from school and work!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW, That is an awsome catch. You'll be eating good for a while.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, is that a black grouper


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done boys!!!!


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

way to go great catch


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Congrats, is that a *black grouper*


 
Negative, broomtail or more commonly known as a Scamp.......


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

KILLER catch, those are some nice fish!!!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice report...and a day of fishing you'll remember for a long time. What a pile of fish! Good job.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

all i can say is......WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn; what a mess of fish! Nice job. 80 miles?


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tidewater1 said:


> Damn; what a mess of fish! Nice job. 80 miles?


Yea, the Gulf Stream is about 70 miles east of Savannah and we went to the NE out of Tybee to get to there.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

You gotta love that east coast in the spring man that stream edge is fun to troll. Great pics guys and thanks for sharing.


----------

